# NOOB HERE...Tiny Bubbles Rising



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I have recently set up and have running my 220 gallon tank. I have added root tabs in the gravel and some live plants...Engeria Densa, Rotalla, Some vals, both Jungle and Corkscrew, some Anubias and some other spikey plant I don't the name of but it is now about 10" high, it was only 8" when I bought it 9 days ago. I have noticed when the filters are off (3 FX5's, I turn them off during feeding) that when the water is less still there are tiny bubbles rising from my Engeria Densa, some of the vals and the rotala. Is this a good thing? or is this something I should be concerned about???


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Are the plants pearling or are the bubbles from something else?


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

well the bubbles appear to be coming from the leaves of the engeria densa and rotalla and from the tips of a number so the Val "spears"


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The Egeria densa are very fast growing and metabolizing plants. It's "pearling". Most people don't see pearling even in CO2 injected tanks as the flow is too high. When you stop the pumps, in properly lit planted tanks you'll usually see pearling. It's when the O2 produced from photosynthesis is concentrated enough around the leaves of the plant such that it can no longer stay in solution.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I was curious about that thanks...2wheelsX2 I sent you an email...check your junk file, that was where my last email to you ended up!


----------

